# Duck Call



## Barb (Jun 1, 2020)

This is my first call made out of flame box elder and resin. I used an Echo insert. I also gave it to a duck hunting buddy to test it out since I don't hunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 1, 2020)

Great job Barb! Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 1, 2020)

If looks could kill, you've got a great one there Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 1, 2020)

Looking good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 1, 2020)

Awesome Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 1, 2020)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2020)

Sweet! Lucky friend you have....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 1, 2020)

Amazing! If it sounds as good as it looks, it is a goldmine! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

